# Just me and my cooker



## cooknhogz (Nov 29, 2012)

OK, this is a new request that I'm not really sure on how to charge for. Friends of ours have a popular bar in town which I have done BBQ for many times over the years with great success but I supplied most everything. They recently came to me about this next summer having real BBQ 2 to 3 Saturdays a month all summer long which besides the smoker, wood and seasonings they will supply everything meats, sides, and even radio advertising ,all I have to do is cook the meats. This has the potential to be really big and could be a great opportunity to get my name out to even more people. With thousands in equipment I don't want to charge to little or to much. Basically looking for your thoughts on the matter on how to charge for this. I live about 19 miles away from the bar. Thanks


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=+how+to+charge&type=all


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes fpnmf we all know about the search engine which I use all the time but some of us don't have all the time in the world to go threw every single tread trying to find the answer we're looking for. Thanks thou


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 30, 2012)

See, Give or take I usually charge 3x when I provide everything and do all the leg work but, they are going to be getting everything threw there Establishment. All I'm doing is towing my cooker to the bar and cooking all the meat which I know will be a all day job this isn't my first rodeo. I'm thinking more of a per hr. charge. All I wanted to see is what other members thoughts were and how they might charge. Remember this will be a guaranteed gid 2-3x a month so that also will be a factor.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 1, 2012)

There are a couple of things to consider here. I'm always leery when the customer is supplying the meat. If you start with poor quality you will end up serving poor quality and this will always reflect poorly on the pitmaster and could hurt you in the long run. Secondly, what exactly will you be coooking? Ribs, pulled pork, brisket??

I would sit down with the owner and discuss anticipated profits for the event and come up with a equitable profit split by percentage. That may be 50/50 60/40 whatever is agreeable to the two of you. This way if it's a huge success you both see a net increase. Conversley if it's a slow day you both share in the pain.

Sounds like you have worked together before so you should have a good history on what to expect in terms of turnout and profits. Good luck and let us know what comes out of it.


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 1, 2012)

Mainly pulled pork, ribs, and chicken quarters. Brisket isn't that popular up here. You ask most people if they like BBQ brisket and you get, Whats brisket?


----------



## darkhaven (Jan 3, 2013)

I was wondering what you came up with on this question. I ask because I might be doing something similar this summer for my brother in-laws family bar.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

This may help you, I hope. When I was working for a contracted catering staff company, we got paid by the hour and usually the people were generous enough to give us a tip on top of that. Set up, serving, cleaning and even grilling. The parties were 5 hours at a time, if it took longer then they had to pay for the amount of time they wanted us there for. Grant it I had to give a percentage to the contractor who got me to work the party. But basically, it was an hourly rate.

this was in 2001-2002

$20.00 an hour for 5 hours, then the contractor would get 4.00 for each hour. (in your case you would be keeping the whole thing)

I know this doesn't compare to your situation but, I would imagine that you should be paid for the time you spend at these parties even though you are not supplying the food. They should also supply the fuel as well. Or, you should charge a rental fee for each equipment piece you use (minus aluminum trays and racks) I also think for your time, that it should not be less than 100.00 if more than 5 hours.

Hope this helps,

appwsmsmkr1


----------



## 3montes (Jan 14, 2013)

I also charge a flat fee of $50 just to hook my smoker up to the truck and bring it on site. This pays for gas and wood. If it's say more than 25 miles away I may add more.

There are so many things involved with these types of arrangements you don'y really think about. It's pretty easy to give away the farm if you're not careful.

I usually spend several hours the day before prepping food and organizing and getting things packed up to go to a cook. Then there is ice for the coolers, etc. etc. All these things add up in time and I'm shorting myself by only charging $50 I'm sure.

But it is a place to start.


----------



## pellet (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe an agreed upon flat fee just to bring the smoker, your time and fuel for the smoker. Then agree to a percentage of the profits the bar makes  from the smoke. plus as mentioned, tips go to you. You should expect to be compensated fairly whether or not the bar made money on it or not. I believe bars have pay bands a set amount whether they fill the place or just bring in a small crowd. On the other hand, just keep it simple and you get paid 2-3 hundred dollars or one agreed upon amount. No haggleing or major book work to find out how much you are owed.If you are not paying for meat or fuel or advertising, I would say the latter choice would be a win win for you


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 22, 2013)

Pellet said:


> Maybe an agreed upon flat fee just to bring the smoker, your time and fuel for the smoker. Then agree to a percentage of the profits the bar makes  from the smoke. plus as mentioned, tips go to you. You should expect to be compensated fairly whether or not the bar made money on it or not. I believe bars have pay bands a set amount whether they fill the place or just bring in a small crowd. On the other hand, just keep it simple and you get paid 2-3 hundred dollars or one agreed upon amount. No haggleing or major book work to find out how much you are owed.If you are not paying for meat or fuel or advertising, I would say the latter choice would be a win win for you



I know this is a few monthes old.... What did you end up doing and how did it turn out?

IMO - The band reference is a good one...... If they are supplying the food and advertising. Have them supply the rub ingredients and fuel as well. Then charge one flat rate that is agreed apon for several cooks, then after or close to the end get back together and see if it need is there for it to continue. You both should feel comfortable with the profits on both sides. 


As mentioned by others you need to concider travel, prep, execution and clean up in your compensation. For my father-in law when he uses a tractor for a job it is a minimum 3hrs just to hook up and then travel time is added in. This covers his set up time and clean up time.......


----------



## blacklab (Mar 13, 2013)

lol I've done several parties including 2 weddings over the last few years. My fee was a half gallon of old #7. Mainly because they were close friends and I love this labor of love called smoking. Friends always say too open my own biz and make some $$$$$$$. Well this year is the year they can put some money where their mouth is. GL on your new adventure and please keep us updated on your progress.


----------

